# Butler, PA



## Howard Gordon (Jan 4, 2021)

Jeff Rapp's Butler, PA show for January 24, 2021 has been cancelled, due to COVID indoor capacity restrictions.  We hope to see you all next winter.  Thank you.


----------



## catfish (Jan 4, 2021)

Sorry to hear this. I was hopping to o this year.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 4, 2021)

Thank you for the update Howard.  Fingers crossed the Spring events happen.


----------



## DENNYO (Jan 4, 2021)

Howard Gordon said:


> Jeff Rapp's Butler, PA show for January 24, 2021 has been cancelled, due to COVID indoor capacity restrictions.  We hope to see you all next winter.  Thank you.



thanks for the info, will try to post info on the spring hart ville meet as it comes available


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jan 4, 2021)

That BLOWS,,,,sorry to here this maybe next year will be better,,,,,next swap I know is in OHIO at the church maybe someone can post the date ,,I think in March?


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jan 4, 2021)

That BLOWS ,  are you certain,,half capacity I thought half of what no one knows just have it ,,,,,,I had both of mine in the middle of all the bullcrap if you dont want to go dont for all others why not,,,,,.   Bicycle Heaven swap meets JUNE 5 and 6 -2021 ,,,AUG 21 22 -2021 info at    bicycleheaven.org ,,,,


----------



## John Gailey (Jan 6, 2021)

You know what / who blows, PA governor Tom Wolfe!
Wolfe... What a tool!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jan 8, 2021)

John Gailey said:


> You know what / who blows, PA governor Tom Wolfe!
> Wolfe... What a tool!



Your 100% right.   ,,,vote that SCUM out


----------



## bob_motorbike (Jan 14, 2021)

Howard Gordon said:


> Jeff Rapp's Butler, PA show for January 24, 2021 has been cancelled, due to COVID indoor capacity restrictions.  We hope to see you all next winter.  Thank you.



The March indoor meet at the church in Uniontown, OH has been cancelled for the same reason. Thanks for your past support of our event.


----------



## John Gailey (Jan 15, 2021)

That's too bad.  Ohio, up to this point has been a lot more civilized than PA.  This is America minus the backbone.


----------

